
Show HN: A new game for the original Neo Geo - cedel2k1
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fullset/project-neon-a-brand-new-shoot-em-up-for-the-neo-geo/
======
planetzero
How many people actually own the original Neo Geo? I remember it being
ridiculously expensive.

~~~
tbyehl
I bought a retired good condition MVS 4-slot 25-inch cabinet in '98 for like
$200. The good old days, when eBay was still small and anything arcade that
wasn't an 80s classic was basically garbage.

I miss that thing. Now I have several of those Arcade1up mini-cabinets,
because I can move them without killing myself. Converting one to MAME is on
my todo list...

------
markus_zhang
I love the Melon Usk part...

